# [Q] Help!! Link2SD package invalid when trying to make Link



## EGY falcon (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello guys 
I have Sony Xperia L - Jellybean 4.2.2 - 15.3.A.1.17 - Rooted Stock ROM - Locked Bootloader
I'm facing a problem with Link2SD app, when I try to make a link ( any google playstore and APKs ) I got This error: 
-----------------------
Failure
Link2SD package invalid
-----------------------
but all the other features of the app run correctly, I have read before something that might be the responsible for the error but I didn't totally understand it , that the directory where I'm trying to make the link might be changed to be ~ read only ~
So, Please I need any help and I'll be grateful.


----------



## Xieon1 (Jun 20, 2014)

I have the same problem. I've tried different versions of the app, etc, nothing seems to work. 

LG Optimus F6 running Jelly Bean 
Xperion Rom 
Freedom Kernal. 

Any version I use that is the plus version (which is needed to move a files internal files) doesn't work. I try to make a link, and get an error "Link2SD Package Invalid". I used to have no problem with the pro version. 

Now the only way I can avoid that error is by installing the pro, and going with the basic to use.


----------



## persian___boy (Jun 26, 2014)

Also I have same problem any advise?


----------



## Greight (Jun 27, 2014)

Same here. Any ideas?


----------



## masanamuthu (Jun 27, 2014)

Im using this link2sd app. I can create link to sd card for the apps. Maximum apps are movngto sdcard successfully. I was facing one or two apps are not movng to sdcard. Onethng im usng sgy duos gts6102. Try to move another apps.. HIT >>>>> THANKS if i helped 

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Greight (Jun 28, 2014)

masanamuthu said:


> Im using this link2sd app. I can create link to sd card for the apps. Maximum apps are movngto sdcard successfully. I was facing one or two apps are not movng to sdcard. Onethng im usng sgy duos gts6102. Try to move another apps.. HIT >>>>> THANKS if i helped
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry I couldn't exactly understand what you wrote but with what I got, your response was not relevant.


----------



## masanamuthu (Jun 29, 2014)

I think it will works on only low activity devices such a version of 2.3.6. This method users i saw only in samsung galaxy y duos . I didnt heard any 4.0 version android user use  this... 

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------

forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=919326     ask here ..  

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## amitpartial (Nov 30, 2014)

This may happened due to root access check root access goto supersu and check the link2sd permission and you try system app insaller for link or install  app directly to system


----------



## Darth (Mar 11, 2015)

Discussing warez... Cracked apps... And anything else that avoids paying for paid versions of apps is not allowed on XDA,  and can earn you holiday from the site quickly. 

Also,  there's a Link2SD official thread here for help, 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=919326

Thread cleaned,  and closed. 

Darth 
Forum Moderator


----------

